
Quora for the Enterprise: Two Contenders - klintron
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/01/quora-for-the-enterprise-two-c.php
======
jdp23
i'm writing a comedy novel about a startup, and one of the running jokes is
how much Quora is overhyped. at one point somebody pitching a new idea says
"it's like Quora with Badgeville's gamification for the enterprise!" it was
supposed to be a joke ... life imitates art, I guess.

------
pasbesoin
As has been mentioned by many people many times before, the problems with
shared communication in an enterprise are foremost political, and to some
extent legal, much more so than technical.

